# The Weaver Singleplex



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

This my room currently under construction, i have been working off and on for about 11 months. 
The equipment list:
IN72 projector
Onkyo HTR550 7.1 HTIB
Onkyo DV SP404 DVD player
The room has 4 Theater seats from a closed down Theater, and a fiber optic star ceiling. Did all the work myself except the Electrics ( too afeared of curly hair HAHA) .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a nice clean looking setup. Are you planing to stain the wood a dark color?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice setup!

Do you have any issues with the sound since those speakers are not in-wall?

Also... what about any reflections on the sides of the screen wall area... is that black felt or paint?

I use flat black paint on my screen border, which is brick molding and only about 2" deep, but I still get reflections and have been considering gluing black felt to the inside edges to see if that would reduce the reflections.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Tony, 
Thanks, i am planning on staining the wood a dark mahogany.
Sonnie,
Thanks, so far i havent noticed any sound loss, however, Due to 15 years in the Construction industry proceded by numerous concerts in the 70's and 80's, my opinion of sound quality is probably not reliable. All the black is velveteen i believe, I got it a the evil empire (walmart), I would like to eventually cover the walls with a fabric and linacoustic.


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Very clean looking. I assume your A/V closet is behind the screen? I'd love to see a shot of the fiber optics on the ceiling, if you can manage to get a decent picture of it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

JR,

thanks, The A/V is beside the column on the left, you can just see the cornor of the reciever. The star ceiling is 8 foot by 9 foot powered by a LED lite source, with approx 300 points of light.


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ah, I see. Are you planning on covering the speaker openings with some type of grills? 

The ceiling looks awesome. I might consider this if I ever get a home where I can build a dedicated HT room... No basement here, so no dice...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes I am hgoing to build doors wcovered in speaker cloth. My star ceiling was relativly inexpensive, all said and done around 500 Dollars.and that is a high estimate.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I reiterate the nice clean look...
The curtains look cool...looks like a mini theatre..
My only suggestion would be to darken those walls if possible..
Sound wise..Not the best idea to have your speakers in alcoves unless you pack them with dampening material..


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Prof,
I am trying to decide what color fabric to use on the walls, I would like to build panels and use linacoustic as well. As far as the columns, my intention is to stuff with liacoustic or Pink fiberglass.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

These are pics of my home made PJ mount


----------



## vinculum (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey that looks like my mount! Only I used a wood board instead of metal...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

A very simple and effective mount..I use something similar myself..
You really need to have compression springs on your adjuster screws, to hold a firm adjustment, If you don't already have them..I couldn't see any in the pic..


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

I do not have springs, I was not sure if i wanted them or rubber tubes.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Springs are the simplest way to go, but anything that will give tension between the plates will be fine..


----------

